

Football player convicted of murder based on text messages and surveillance - benblodgett
http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/9424056/aaron-hernandez-new-england-patriots-arrested

======
mooism2
Charged, not (yet?) convicted.

------
kimura
convicted?

